# Snow Shovel's at Costco Glasgow



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a heads up Costco Glasgow they have some shovels in

£21.58


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

is that from the costco at straiton grizz?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Was in Costco Lakeside yesterday and I swaer almost everyone I saw was walking around with one in their trolley :lol:
Look well made tbh:thumb:


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

doh just read your info again


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

baz8400 said:


> is that from the costco at straiton grizz?


no its the Springburn one mate, not been in the straiton one for months could maybe give them a bell see if they have them in, last year i ignored them lol "uch we dont get a snow" 4 days later 

So i'm prepared this year lol

Quality bits of kit Aluminum shaft(ooerr) none of yer wooden rubbish.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Got one last year, I thought from memory that they were only £12.99 & vat .... Inflation eh....:wall:_


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Have you seen the Vikan ones?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Sue J said:


> Have you seen the Vikan ones?


http://www.protectlife.com/ws/produ..._plastic_snow_shovel_-_hsp-17169-610922/?????


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Paulo said:


> _Got one last year, I thought from memory that they were only £12.99 & vat .... Inflation eh....:wall:_


They were roughly the same last year mate, only reason i mind is that i looked at them a week before the big snow here around end of November 2010 and thought... "uch whats the point" grabbed some grit 5 bags actually for family and neighbours and 3 bottles of Holts screenwash lol sods law we had the biggest snowfall ever :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll nip in this week for a look, I've got one from ASDA I got last year and it looks like good kit done a job.

We had a vikan one in work and they are bloody good.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol just picked one up from asda £8 wooden shaft and plastic shovel looks like I might add some reinforcement to it as I have a habit of bending/breaking shovels


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Halfords in Hamilton are getting 150 of the wooden snow shovels in within the next week or so.

Wooden handles and plastic scoops.

£10 i think.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Had a look at these but having flexed them a bit not sure if the polycarbonate would stand up to much. Went for a standard big mouth steel shovel in the end


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

costco cashing in.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Just a heads up Costco Glasgow they have some shovels in


They had them in stock at the end of September and they were selling well then!

TESCO have a smaller, collapsible snow shovel ideal for tucking away in the boot. 

Alan W


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Costco always sells out of them quickly in Aberdeen, personally thought last years looked a bit sturdier, the new ones look alright but it's not just snow you end up having to attack its hard packed ice as well and I tend to use a steel bladed shovel for that.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

When you were in you never noticed if they had any Arcan low profile trolley jacks in stock did you?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ last time i was in they had the 3 tonne arcan ones in stock in glasgow (bout ten days ago)


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

They still have the Arcan trolley jack in stock they are £77.98 inc vat. 

I got one of these snow shovel's last night. They seem well made and strong


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I can confirm that the Edinburgh (straighton) and the Newcastle (Metro Centre-ish) have the shovels in too.

Last year the scoop was maroon- now its blue!


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

I got one of the bog standard ASDA black plastic jobbies for the drive and car park and one of these bad boys for the boot;

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...&fh_search=SNOW+SHOVEL&fh_eds=ß&isSearch=true

Excellent build quality, nice and compact and a decent size when extended.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

amiller said:


> I can confirm that the Edinburgh (straighton) and the Newcastle (Metro Centre-ish) have the shovels in too.
> 
> Last year the scoop was maroon- now its blue!


yeh its the exact same as last year

Aluminium shaft and sturdy plastic scoop i have a spade for the ice but i wont let it get to that stage, trick is to remove as much snow before the temps plummet.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Tesco near me are going plastic ones for under £5.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Made myself a cracking wooden Shovel last year. Worked a treat on the drive and clears it in about 5-10 mins.

I truly hate this time of the year!

Paul


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

I got one of theses, well made and very light, there's ones on eBay with a zip up case for a few quid more.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lightweig...ndTools_SM&hash=item5ae342ce9e#ht_1807wt_1057


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

in addition to this, Asda have big bags of salt for 3 quid.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S2TTB said:


> in addition to this, Asda have big bags of salt for 3 quid.


Cheers for that :thumb:


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Cheers for that :thumb:


Yep, 10KG bags of white grit salt and they are currently 3 bags for £7!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb, went to the bank earlier seen a little car shop in town selling 10kg for £9.99 lol


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

bigalj said:


> Yep, 10KG bags of white grit salt and they are currently 3 bags for £7!


which Asda is that?...They dont have any in Asda Govan.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

mkv said:


> which Asda is that?...They dont have any in Asda Govan.


Here you go mate

http://direct.asda.com/White-De-icing-Salt-10kg/001024815,default,pd.html

You can order and pay online and they deliver free to your local store. Takes a few days and they text you to let you know it can be picked up:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just ordered online they can text me when its in  cheers for that.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Plenty of stocks in Hamilton - was stacked up on pallets at the front doors if anyone from that direction is needing any.

Lidl also have loads of de-icer & screenwash which is apparently good to -60!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Off to Lidls after work could do with some screenwash.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

We don’t get much Snow down here & when we do a Desert spoon will do as a shovel


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

watch your hands with that snow shovel,i sliced mine open in shop when i picked it out of box


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

how on earth has this got over a 1000 views...lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

robtech said:


> how on earth has this got over a 1000 views...lol


simple... people see my name and instantly think "oohhh Grizzle's posting"  :lol:


----------

